# Ragnar Blackmane



## slaine69

yo guys 
the guy I've been doing commissions for for the last couple of months has given me permission to show some of the work I've done for him (cheers Gareth!)
hope you guys like it,
more soon,


----------



## Baron Spikey

Your stuff is always beyond excellent but I think this actually made me do a little wee with joy :clapping:


----------



## Doelago

Amazing work!  Have some rep!


----------



## slaine69

Baron Spikey said:


> Your stuff is always beyond excellent but I think this actually made me do a little wee with joy :clapping:


brilliant I think I done a little wee laughing at this , cheers man



Doelago said:


> Amazing work!  Have some rep!


thanks man


----------



## Grins1878

Quality that man! Have some Rep! 

What do you use to create it? A pc prog of some sort or is it hand drawn/painted? Just out of curiosity as its phenominal!


----------



## Midge913

Excellent work again Slaine! I always look forward to your posts as your art is so visually stunning! Enjoy some reppage!


----------



## Abomination

That is one of, perhaps the best, images of Ragnar I have seen. That is the sort of art that should be in the codex's these days. Well done sir.


----------



## raider1987

Simply stunning.


----------



## DrinCalhar

I love looking at this stuff.


----------



## TheReverend

Stunning work mate

Rev


----------



## Tarkon

Pure win!


----------



## shaantitus

I hope your hands are insured. Amazing as usual. I hope he continues to allow your work to be posted here. It is indeed brilliant.


----------



## Thebluemage2

This is the reason I come to the Art-Fourm, I don't think I have seen a better Picture of Good'ol Ragnar. 

Congrats,Mate!:grin:


----------

